# Famous movie lines



## NJmike PE (Mar 2, 2014)

Shitter's full!


----------



## goodal (Mar 2, 2014)

"And that goes for you too!!"

I used that one last week and got a good laugh.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 2, 2014)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 2, 2014)

here's no way, *no* way that you came from *my* loins. Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

You gonna make it all 220?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 2, 2014)

Say, Jim, whoo!

That's a bad outfit! Whoo!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 2, 2014)

You're being very un-Dude.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 2, 2014)

Shut up... just shut up... you had me at hello... you had me at hello.

just kidding... for real...

That's not a knife... THIS is a knife.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 2, 2014)

No ticket.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 2, 2014)

Go ahead. Make my day.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

Obi Won never told you about your father....


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Mama always said life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"Come out to the coast, we'll get together, have a few laughs..."


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"Yippee ki yay, Motherf*&amp;ker."


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate."


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2014)

So what does that make us?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"Absolutely nothing"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

You see, in this world there's two kinds of people, my friend: Those with loaded guns and those who dig. You dig.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 3, 2014)

"You shall not pass!!"


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Say 'what' again. Say 'what' again, I dare you, I double dare you [email protected]#$er, say what one more [email protected]%damn time!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

You buried your dog, killed your mom, and lost your virginity. That's a big day for any girl.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm a doctor, not a coal miner!


----------



## bradlelf (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, you're cool, and fuck you, I'm out!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

fixed the newel post!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

I am serious... and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

looks like I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue


----------



## envirotex (Mar 3, 2014)

all right, all right , all right


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 3, 2014)

What we have here, is a failure to communicate.......


----------



## envirotex (Mar 3, 2014)

and

Me ma still needs a caravan. I like to look after me ma. It's a fair deal. Take it.

...And she's terrible partial to the periwinkle blue.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 3, 2014)

John Wayne and Kirk Douglas were both in the movie War Wagon. In one scene, they each shoot a different man at the same time.

Kirk Douglas: "Mine hit the ground first."

John Wayne: "Mine was taller."


----------



## envirotex (Mar 3, 2014)

and

So, get two more guys, and it'll be an even fight.

Those are all regular retorts at the Tex house.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Does Barry Manilow know that you raid his wardrobe?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Always with those negative waves Moriarty

A DEAL, deal! Maybe he's a Republican. You know, "Business is business."


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 3, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> John Wayne and Kirk Douglas were both in the movie War Wagon. In one scene, they each shoot a different man at the same time.
> 
> Kirk Douglas: "Mine hit the ground first."
> 
> John Wayne: "Mine was taller."


Gotta have a Monsters Inc. quote 

Mike: Can I borrow your odorant?
Sulley: Yeah, I got, uh, Smelly Garbage or Old Dumpster.
Mike: You got, uh, Low Tide?
Sulley: No.
Mike: How about Wet Dog?
Sulley: Yep. Stink it up.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

All you have to do is follow three simple rules. One, never underestimate your opponent. Expect the unexpected. Two, take it outside. Never start anything inside the bar unless it's absolutely necessary. And three, be nice.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Aspen! Where the beer flows like wine, and where beautiful women flock like the salmon of Capistrano!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## TESTY (Mar 3, 2014)

You get a god damn job before sundown, or we're shipping you off to military school with the god damn Finklesteen kid- Son of a Bitch!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

After careful consideration, Mr Hammond, I have decided NOT to endorse your park!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

Autobots, roll out.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"Bull$hit I can't hear you. Sound off like you got a pair!"

- Gunnery Sergeant Hartman, Full Metal Jacket


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 3, 2014)

“Are you telling me that the man who tried to put a rubber fist in my anus was a homosexual?”


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Two things: You keep your liver-spotted hands off my beautiful mother. She's a saint! And then you sit down and you write Dale and Brennan a check for $10,000.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Heineken? F&amp;%k that s*#t! Pabst Blue Ribbon!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Would you please put some pants on? I feel weird having to ask you twice.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

But talkin' about it and bein' it, that's two different things. I mean, it's real hard to be free when you are bought and sold in the marketplace. Of course, don't ever tell anybody that they're not free, 'cause then they're gonna get real busy killin' and maimin' to prove to you that they are. Oh, yeah, they're gonna talk to you, and talk to you, and talk to you about individual freedom. But they see a free individual, it's gonna scare 'em.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> What we have here, is a failure to communicate.......


Some men you just can't reach.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Who's gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Weinburg? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Santiago, and you curse the Marines. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That Santiago's death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm going to sit here, and you're going to drive.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

The rug really tied the room together


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 3, 2014)

NJ - did Sap give you a mulligan for Survivor Challenge #4? Either way, this is a great thread topic.

Badgers? We don't need no stinkin' badgers!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

Why, oh why, didn't I take the _Blue_ pill?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> NJ - did Sap give you a mulligan for Survivor Challenge #4? Either way, this is a great thread topic.


I wish. I actually thought about this last night/ this morning (I don't really remember when) but when I did I realized that we missed out big on this one.

S-s-s-six-six-six-six-six-six-sixty-sixty-six times. In-n-n-n-n-n-n-In-n-n-n-n-n-n-In-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n the head!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> NJ - did Sap give you a mulligan for Survivor Challenge #4? Either way, this is a great thread topic.




I thought/wondered the same thing.

Keep going partner, 'cause my top end is unlimited!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 3, 2014)

Last time I saw a mouth like that, it had a hook in it.

Oh, this is the worst-looking hat I ever saw. What, when you buy a hat like this I bet you get a free bowl of soup, huh?
Oh, it looks good on you though.

Oh, this your wife, huh? A lovely lady. Hey baby, you must've been something before electricity.

You're a lot of woman, you know that? Yeah, wanna make 14 dollars the hard way?

I hear this place is restricted, Wang, so don't tell 'em you're Jewish, okay?

Hey, doll. Could you scare up another round for our table over here? And tell the cook this is low grade dog food. I've had better food at the ballgame, you know? This steak still has marks from where the jockey was hitting it.

Whoa, did somebody step on a duck?

He called me a baboon, he thinks I'm his wife.

[_after an airplane passes just above his head_] I almost got head from Amelia Earhart!

Hey, you scratched my anchor!

Hey, that kangaroo just took my ball.

Hey! Can you make a Bullshot?
Can you make a shoe smell?
Very funny. Why don't you get yourself a real haircut? Here, take this.

Hey, Smails! My dinghy's bigger than your whole boat!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Candygram for Mongo.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

It's K-K-K-Ken! C-c-c-coming to k-k-k-kill me! How you gonna c-c-c-catch me, K-K-K-Ken?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Cinderella story. Outta nowhere. A former greenskeeper, now, about to become the Masters champion. It looks like a mirac... It's in the hole! It's in the hole! It's in the hole!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Somebody's gotta go back and get a sh!t-load of dimes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

Just tap it in. Give it a tap-tap-taperoo.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

The price is wrong, b*tch!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Straight ball I hit it very much, curve ball, bats are afraid. I ask Jobu to come, take fear from bats. I offer him a cigar and rum.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't think I want to know a six-year-old who isn't a dreamer, or a sillyheart. And I sure don't want to know one who takes their student career seriously. I don't have a college degree. I don't even have a job. But I know a good kid when I see one. Because they're ALL good kids, until dried-out, brain-dead skags like you drag them down and convince them they're no good. You so much as scowl at my niece, or any other kid in this school, and I hear about it, and I'm coming looking for you!

Take this quarter, go downtown, and have a rat gnaw that thing off your face! Good day to you, madam.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

I am not a vigilante. I am just trying to get home to my little girl's birthday party and if everyone will just stay out of my way, nobody will get hurt.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

What is your major malfunction, numbnuts?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"only steers and queers come from Texas private cowboy, and you don't much look like a steer to me so that kinda narrows it down"


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 3, 2014)

"Get yourself a Glock; lose that nickel plated sissy pistol."


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Well you can kiss my rosy red ass Mahoney!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

The name's Francis Soyer, but everybody calls me Psycho. Any of you guys call me Francis, and I'll kill you.

Ooooooh.

You just made the list, buddy. And I don't like nobody touching my stuff. So just keep your meat-hooks off. If I catch any of you guys in my stuff, I'll kill you. Also, I don't like nobody touching me. Now, any of you homos touch me, and I'll kill you.

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

They're ivory. Only a pimp from a cheap New Orleans whorehouse would carry a pearl-handled pistol.


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 3, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]“See, ya are what ya are in this world. That's either one of two things: Either you're somebody, or you’re nobody. Be right back.”[/SIZE]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2014)

"No, l don't have a landing permit. I'm trying to reach Lando Calrissian."

"I want you to hit me.......as hard as you can."



Capt Worley PE said:


> It's K-K-K-Ken! C-c-c-coming to k-k-k-kill me! How you gonna c-c-c-catch me, K-K-K-Ken?


Epic movie. "Don't........E-V-E-R.........call me stupid."


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 3, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]"Why shouldn't I work for the N.S.A.? That's a tough one, but I'll take a shot. Say I'm working at the N.S.A. Somebody puts a code on my desk, something nobody else can break. Maybe I take a shot at it and maybe I break it. And I'm real happy with myself, 'cause I did my job well. But maybe that code was the location of some rebel army in North Africa or the Middle East. Once they have that location, they bomb the village where the rebels were hiding and fifteen hundred people that I never met and that I never had no problem with get killed. Now the politicians are sayin', "Send in the Marines to secure the area" 'cause they don't give a s**t. It won't be their kid over there, gettin' shot. Just like it wasn't them when their number was called, 'cause they were pullin' a tour in the National Guard. It'll be some kid from Southie takin' shrapnel in the ass. And he comes home to find that the plant he used to work at got exported to the country he just got back from. And the guy who put the shrapnel in his ass got his old job, 'cause he'll work for fifteen cents a day and no bathroom breaks. Meanwhile he realizes the only reason he was over there in the first place was so we could install a government that would sell us oil at a good price. And of course the oil companies used the skirmish over there to scare up domestic oil prices. A cute little ancillary benefit for them but it ain't helping my buddy at two-fifty a gallon. They're takin' their sweet time bringin' the oil back, and maybe even took the liberty of hiring an alcoholic skipper who likes to drink martinis and f***n' play slalom with the icebergs, and it ain't too long 'til he hits one, spills the oil and kills all the sea life in the North Atlantic. So now my buddy's out of work and he can't afford to drive, so he's walking to the f****n' job interviews, which sucks 'cause the shrapnel in his ass is givin' him chronic hemorrhoids. And meanwhile he's starvin' 'cause every time he tries to get a bite to eat the only blue plate special they're servin' is North Atlantic scrod with Quaker State. So what did I think? I'm holdin' out for somethin' better. I figure, f**k it, while I'm at it, why not just shoot my buddy, take his job and give it to his sworn enemy, hike up gas prices, bomb a village, club a baby seal, hit the hash pipe and join the National Guard? I could be elected president."[/SIZE]


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

It's not your fault.

It's not your fault.

It's not your fault.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> "No, l don't have a landing permit. I'm trying to reach Lando Calrissian."




This post from fbland over the weekend is actually what inspired this thread so, assist to you my friend.

:thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

How do you like them apples?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 3, 2014)

May I have 10,000 marbles, please?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll have 2 orders of dry wheat toast and 4 WHOLE chickens.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 3, 2014)

G.T.O.: Everything fell apart on me. My job, my family, everything. I had this job as a television producer and I walked into the office and I...

The Driver: I don't wanna hear about it.

G.T.O.: What do you mean, you don't wanna hear about it?

The Driver: It's not my problem.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Relax, will ya? Ya flip right out, what's got into you? I'm breaking your balls a little bit, that's all. I'm only kidding with ya...

I'm only kidding with you, we're having a party, I just came home and I haven't seen you in a long time and I'm breaking your balls, and you're getting fucking fresh. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you.

Okay, salud.

Now go home and get your fuckin' shinebox.


----------



## goodal (Mar 3, 2014)

This thread is a nightmare for someone like me that needs to know the origin of these quotes. Would be awesome to have the movie title too...


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 3, 2014)

"Good morning. Good morning. In less than an hour, aircraft from here will join others from around the world, and you will be launching the largest aerial battle in the history of mankind. Mankind, that word should have new meaning for all of us today. We can't be consumed by our petty differences any more. We will be united in our common interest. Perhaps it's fate that today is the 4th of July, and you will once again be fighting for our freedom. Not from tyranny, oppression, or persecution, but from annihilation. We're fighting for our right to live, to exist, and should we win the day, the 4th of July will no longer be known as an American holiday, but as the day when the world declared in one voice, 'We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to live on, we're going to survive.' Today we celebrate our independence day!"

- Indepedence Day

"Every man dies, not every man really lives."

- Braveheart


"My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next."

- Gladiator


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 3, 2014)

goodal said:


> This thread is a nightmare for someone like me that needs to know the origin of these quotes. Would be awesome to have the movie title too...




I agree with you so I fixed mine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a nightmare for someone like me that needs to know the origin of these quotes. Would be awesome to have the movie title too...
> ...


There are so many in this thread that I remember, but can't place the movie. :madgo:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"You're going to need a bigger boat."

-Jaws


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm fairly certain I could name 95% of them in this thread. 

_"And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your guns..._

_And the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O"....................Written down the side of mine..._

_….Should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now... [email protected] off!"_

- Snatch


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."

-Princess Bride


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2014)

"Let's show this prehistoric b#tch how we do things downtown!"

-Ghostbusters


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

I think you're all fucked in the head. We're ten hours from the fucking fun park and you want to bail out. Well I'll tell you something. This is no longer a vacation. It's a quest. It's a quest for fun. You're gonna have fun, and I'm gonna have fun... We're all gonna have so much fucking fun we're gonna need plastic surgery to remove our goddamn smiles! You'll be whistling 'Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah' out of your assholes! I must be crazy! I'm on a pilgrimage to see a moose. Praise Marty Moose! Holy Shit!

Dad, you want an aspirin?

Don't touch!

_-National Lampoon's Vacation_


----------



## akwooly (Mar 3, 2014)

Charlie don't surf!

LT Col. Kilgorge

Apocalypse Now


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Machete don't text.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 3, 2014)

And 2 hardboiled eggs!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 3, 2014)

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!


----------



## akwooly (Mar 3, 2014)

This is the AK-47 assault rifle, the preferred weapon of your enemy, and it makes a very distinctive sound when fired at you, so remember it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, London. You know: fish, chips, cup 'o tea, bad food, worse weather, Mary f#cking Poppins... LONDON.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"Now that's a real shame when folks be throwin' away a perfectly good white boy like that."

-Better Off Dead


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2014)

"I want my two dollars!"


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

hey kids look, Big Ben... Parliament.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

No clue how any quote, much less this one made it this far, especially today....

Somebody's got a case of the Mondays.

-Office Space


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> No clue how any quote, much less this one made it this far, especially today....
> 
> Somebody's got a case of the Mondays.
> 
> -Office Space


I believe you'd get your ass kicked saying something like that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 3, 2014)

Corporate accounts, Nina speaking.

Just a moment...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Are you tryin' to say Jesus Christ can't hit a curve ball?!

-Major League


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Go ahead, Make my day.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 4, 2014)

America, f* yeah!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Why so serious?

_-The Dark Knight_


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Say hello to my little friend

-Scarface


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Babar? Isn't there a children's book about an elephant named Babar?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Is that crazy enough for ya'? Want me to take a $h!t on the floor?

_-One Flew Over the Cukoo's Nest_


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Be sure to celebrate "Ash" Wednesday appropriately.







_"Shop smart.......shop.......S-Mart. YA GOT THAT?!"_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 4, 2014)

The kid is BACK on the escalator!

Too little too late.

You said it was a good size.

The effort you retard.

-Mallrats


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 4, 2014)

I know what you're thinking, punk. You're thinking "did he fire six shots or only five?" Now to tell you the truth I forgot myself in all this excitement. But being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and will blow you head clean off, you've gotta ask yourself a question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?

-Det. Harry Callahan, Dirty Harry


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Got a purty little mouth on this one.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 4, 2014)

Toe Pick!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2014)

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 4, 2014)

Thirty, Flirty and Thriving.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 4, 2014)

ooo, I just looked at his crotch....

oh, no, I did it again....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

This is what they make those federal laws for, Jeff. This is officially sick.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Phil? Hey, Phil? Phil! Phil Connors? Phil Connors, I thought that was you!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Life is pain, Highness. Anyone who says differently is selling something.

Sonny, true love is the greatest thing, in the world-except for a nice MLT – mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe. They’re so perky, I love that.

There’s a shortage of perfect breasts in this world. It would be a pity to damage yours.

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2014)

As a matter of fact I do mind! The Dude minds! This aggression will not stand man...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2014)

sorry but I have to go back to back on this one....

Let me explain something to you. Um, I am not "Mr. Lebowski". You're Mr. Lebowski. I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2014)

SOUNDS LIKE KONG.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't get the antlers glued to this little guy. We tried Crazy Glue, but it don't work.

Did you try staples?


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 4, 2014)

We didn't cross the border! The border crossed us!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Vtech is kickin' in, yo!


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 5, 2014)

"I like money."

-Frito Pendejo, Esq.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Vtech is kickin' in, yo!




That's a real movie line? Ha, I always thought it was something made up on the internet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Vtech is kickin' in, yo!
> ...




Fast and Furious. Same movie that gave us NAAAAAWWWWWSSSSSSS.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

"Hit the blower!!"

-My Science Project.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Last of the V-8 Interceptors. Would have been a shame to blow 'er up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> "Hit the blower!!"
> 
> -My Science Project.


I always laughed at that one.

"Would it help if I got out and pushed?" "IT MIGHT!"


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

"Seven against twelve. Well, that's a little uneven. Looks like you guys'll have to go back to Houston and get some more guys!"

-Hooper


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't nobody go in the bathroom for about 35, 45 minutes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Heaven forbid, you just tell him no, you ass.

That's U.S., not you ass.

_-The Toy_


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well Mr. Sinclair, you've probably got no F#CKING idea what I'm talking about! By your 9th birthday, I was running BlackOps into China and my men were responsible for over two-hundred enemy kills. Now someone put some rigging tape over Mr. Sinclair's mouth, he's wasting my time!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm going to enjoy watching you die, Mr. Anderson.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Heaven forbid, you just tell him no, you ass.
> 
> That's U.S., not you ass.
> 
> _-The Toy_


That was just on TMC this past weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Not trying to drag this thread down, but I have a quote for a good friend of this community who has passed on. Because he was also a big Star Wars fan.

_"Anakin VTEnviro was a good friend. When I first met him, he was already a great pilot. But I was amazed how strongly the Force was with him."_

_ :thumbs: _


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 5, 2014)

"I have a bad feeling about this"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 5, 2014)

"This bounty hunter is my kind of scum, fearless and inventive."


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 6, 2014)

damn it feels good to be a gangsta


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2014)

Make it three yards, motherf$%^er, and we'll have us an automobile race.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 6, 2014)

"This is Spartaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 6, 2014)

"Is this moron number one? Put moron number two on the phone."

Midnight Run


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Too funny to just post this as text....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHo6Q6j92y8


----------



## D-Day (Mar 7, 2014)

There you go now, just leave everything to me


----------



## vineyardmh (Mar 8, 2014)

My favorite:

Bob Hope (as Lawrence): "you live here?"

Montgomery: "Yes."

Lawrence: "Then maybe you know what a zombie is."

Montgomery: "When a person dies and is buried, it seems there are certain voodoo priests who....who have the power to bring him back to life."

Carter: "How horrible!"

Montgomery: "It's worse than horrible because a zombie has no will of his own. You see them sometimes walking around blindly with dead eyes, following orders, notknowing what they do, not caring."

Lawrence: "You mean like Democrats?"

Delightful!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWpU8sX10_4


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Listen, I know that we started out as foe. But after that courageous act that you showed me against the one they call Derek, maybe someday we could become friends. Friends who ride majestic, translucent steeds, shooting flaming arrows across the bridge of Hemdale.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 10, 2014)

Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 10, 2014)

"Bring us a pitcher of beer every seven minutes until somebody passes out. And then bring one every ten minutes."

-Thornton Melon


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoa whoa whoa, Miss Lippy. The part of the story I don't like is that the little boy gave up looking for Happy after an hour. He didn't put posters up or anything, he just sat on the porch like a goon and waited. That little boy's gotta think 'You got a pet. You got a responsibility.' If your dog gets lost you don't look for an hour then call it quits. You get your ass out there and you find that fucking dog.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dead Bill: If I die, you can have my Megadeth collection.

Dead Ted: But, dude, we're already dead.

Dead Bill: Oh. Well then they're yours, dude.

LOL


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2014)

Yesss...Yessss...Yessss...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dead Bill: If I die, you can have my Megadeth collection.
> 
> Dead Ted: But, dude, we're already dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 10, 2014)

STATION!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 10, 2014)

That'll do pig, that'll do...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

It's just motherfuckin lift plus drag equal rotational lift!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster by your side, kid.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2014)

China is here Mr. Burton...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

They've done studies, you know. Sixty percent of the time, it works every time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 11, 2014)

You know nothing Jon Snow! (Yes I know it's a TV show)


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 11, 2014)

Blow it out your ass!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, why don't you go find yourself a spin cycle!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 11, 2014)

nobody is blowing anything out of anyone's ass.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

:applause:


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 11, 2014)

If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2014)

If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 11, 2014)

"Pull my finger"


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

You got a problem Thickness?

How about you Goggles?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Who is this "Gary" character?! I don't know what the hell you're talkin' about but I want you to shutup.

I laughed while typing that....LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Who is this "Gary" character?! I don't know what the hell you're talkin' about but I want you to shutup.
> 
> I laughed while typing that....LOL


probably one of the only things that the 80's were good for were it's movies


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is this "Gary" character?! I don't know what the hell you're talkin' about but I want you to shutup.
> ...


not recognizing that one. What did I miss?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

^ weird science


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 11, 2014)

He tasks me. He tasks me and I shall have him! I'll chase him 'round the moons of Nibia and 'round the Antares Maelstrom and 'round perdition's flames before I give him up!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 11, 2014)

I suppose nothing hurts you.

Only pain.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ^ weird science


I should've caught that, I like that movie.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Eomer. Take your Èored down the left flank. Gamling, follow the King's banner down the center. Grimbold, take your company right, after you pass the wall. Forth, and fear no darkness! Arise! Arise, Riders of Theoden! Spears shall be shaken, shields shall be splintered! A sword day... a red day... ere the sun rises!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, the traffic was murder, you know. One of those manure spreaders jackknifed on the Santa Ana. Godawful mess. You should see my shoes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2014)

A *person* is smart. People are dumb, panicky, dangerous animals and you know it.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2014)

"No! After I graduate, I'm gonna get drunk every night."


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2014)

Margaret thatcher naked on a cold day! Margaret thatcher naked on a cold day!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 12, 2014)

You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 13, 2014)

You have been recruited by the Star League to defend the Frontier against Xur and the Ko-dan Armada.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 13, 2014)

Enough is enough! I have had it with these mf'ing snakes on this mf'ing plane!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

I grew up in Kansas, General. I'm about as American as it gets.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 13, 2014)

I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2014)

Gentlemen, there'll be no fighting in the War Room!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

A strange game. The only winning move is not to play. How about a nice game of chess?


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 14, 2014)

There's no crying in baseball!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Ah. Well... I attended Juilliard... I'm a graduate of the Harvard business school. I travel quite extensively. I lived through the Black Plague and had a pretty good time during that. I've seen the EXORCIST ABOUT A HUNDRED AND SIXTY-SEVEN TIMES, AND IT KEEPS GETTING FUNNIER EVERY SINGLE TIME I SEE IT... NOT TO MENTION THE FACT THAT YOU'RE TALKING TO A DEAD GUY... NOW WHAT DO YOU THINK? You think I'm qualified?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2014)

As you wish.

Anybody want a peanut?

Boo, boo to the queen of slime.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2014)

You keep using that word, but I don't think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2014)

Life is pain. Anyone who says differently is selling something.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Impressive. MOST IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 15, 2014)

I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly...


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 15, 2014)

I wanna be on you.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Yo Adrianne, we did it!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 16, 2014)

Did Doogie Howser just steal my f*cking car?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Yo Adrianne, we did it!!!!!


someone watched the Rocky marathon this weekend.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 16, 2014)

"Think you used enough dynamite there, Butch?"


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 16, 2014)

My objective? Well I object to taking a girl out, you know, and buying her dinner and then she won't put out for you.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 16, 2014)

What we have here is a failure to communicate.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Holy Shit I watched spy's like us today!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Your "best"! Losers always whine about their best. Winners go home and f* the prom queen.


----------



## humner (Mar 17, 2014)

"I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass........and I'm all out of bubblegum"


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 17, 2014)

I got this rat, this gnawing, cheese eating fuckin' rat and it brings up questions... You know, see, Bill, like you're the new guy. Girlfriend... Why don't you stay in the bar that night I got your numbers. Social Security numbers. Everybody's fuckin' numbers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Jack, I spent an hour last night in my bedroom talking to Fiorello LaGuardia and he's been dead for forty years. Now where are the [email protected] Ghostbusters?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Dont put the pussy on a pedestal....


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Here lies Walter Fielding. He bought a house, and it killed him.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

I got a wallet! That guy gave it to me. I can drive a car.

-Multiplicity


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> I got a wallet! That guy gave it to me. I can drive a car.
> 
> -Multiplicity


Damn! Great movie; disappointed that I missed this one.

That being said:

We're gonna eat a dolphin!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't wanna a large Farva! I wanna [email protected] liter of cola!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I got a wallet! That guy gave it to me. I can drive a car.
> ...


She touched my peppy, Steve.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, this tall drink of water headed my way is a pillar of the shopping community who informed me earlier today of a nefarious plan of his to screw my girlfriend in an extremely uncomfortable place.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2014)

What... like the back of a Volkswagen?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Did you ever see that "Twilight Zone" where the guy signed a contract and they cut out his tongue and put it in a jar and it wouldn't die, it just grew and pulsated and gave birth to baby tongues? Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Mr. Donut Head Man. Who's trying to kill you?

I dunno, but they better not!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2014)

A 211 in progress, 2144 Kramer Street, the Cyberdyne building. Suspect one is white female, identified as last name Connor, first name Sarah. Escaped last night from Pescadero state hospital.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 21, 2014)

I got a meeting with the Bobs


----------



## envirotex (Mar 21, 2014)

Anything to declare?

Yeah. Don't go England.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2014)

I used to be a bad man. But I ain't that way any more.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2014)

You're drivin' along, la-de-da, woo. All of a sudden there's a truck tire in the middle of the road. And you hit the brakes. EEEEEEEEE! Whoa, that was close. Ha-ha. Now let's see what happens when you're driving with the "other guy's" brake pads. You're drivin' along, you're drivin' along, the kids start shouting from the back seat, "I gotta go to the bathroom, Daddy!" "Not now, damn it!" Truck tire. EEEEEEEE! I CAN'T STOP!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 21, 2014)

Leeloo Minai Lekarariba-Laminai-Tchai Ekbat De Sebat


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 21, 2014)

Zed's dead, baby.


----------



## chiko (Mar 21, 2014)

"Do it..Do it now" Arnold

"say hello to my little friend" Al-Pacino


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 21, 2014)

Imagine you're a deer. You're prancing along, you get thirsty, you spot a little brook, you put your little deer lips down to the cool clear water... BAM! A fuckin bullet rips off part of your head! Your brains are laying on the ground in little bloody pieces! Now I ask ya. Would you give a fuck what kind of pants the son of a bitch who shot you was wearing?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Tower this is ghost Rider requesting flyby over......


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Tower this is ghost Rider requesting flyby over......




that's a negative ghost rider, the pattern is full...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Swoooooooosh......


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 21, 2014)

I want some butts!!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Two of your snot nose fly boys did a fly by I my tower at over 400 knots!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll have you flying a cargo jet full of rubber dog $hit out of Hong Kong!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 21, 2014)

^^^ [derail]

Careful, you idiot! I said across her nose, not up it!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Mar 21, 2014)

Bend and...snap.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2014)

I like to think of Jesus like with giant eagles wings, and singin' lead vocals for Lynyrd Skynyrd with like an angel band and I'm in the front row and I'm hammered drunk!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2014)

This fella we be lookin' for........would that be Mic Dundee?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 22, 2014)

That was the all-time train dodge! Too cool! Vern, you were so scared you looked like that fat guy, Abbott Costello, when he saw the mummy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Where's Eddie?! He usually eats these [email protected] things!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have one, but it demands a video...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXp79rAS5JQ


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 23, 2014)

If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits 88 miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious shit.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 23, 2014)

"Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows..."

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xFEqdkO5UI


----------



## envirotex (Mar 23, 2014)

Define irony.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm your sister, I'm your sister...


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 24, 2014)

Mawwiage.... Mawwiage is whut bwings us togevver todaaayy....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

What's your name, and who's your daddy?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

I only have to cover one, roundy-rounder; the one you're on.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 24, 2014)

Of course we graduated, cock - Beer?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> What's your name, and who's your daddy?


Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

I watched Boondock Saints last night, I meant to post some lines in here as the movie went, but I was too busy watching.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 24, 2014)

All right, let's sum up. This year in history, we talked about the failure of democracy. How the social scientists of the 21st Century brought our world to the brink of chaos. We talked about the veterans, how they took control and imposed the stability that has lasted for generations since. We talked about the rights and privileges between those who served in the armed forces and those who haven't, therefore called citizens and civilians.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 24, 2014)

In 1930, the Republican-controlled House of Representatives, in an effort to alleviate the effects of the... Anyone? Anyone?... the Great Depression, passed the... Anyone? Anyone? The tariff bill? The Hawley-Smoot Tariff Act? Which, anyone? Raised or lowered?... raised tariffs, in an effort to collect more revenue for the federal government. Did it work? Anyone? Anyone know the effects? It did not work, and the United States sank deeper into the Great Depression. Today we have a similar debate over this. Anyone know what this is? Class? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone seen this before? The Laffer Curve. Anyone know what this says? It says that at this point on the revenue curve, you will get exactly the same amount of revenue as at this point. This is very controversial. Does anyone know what Vice President Bush called this in 1980? Anyone? Something-d-o-o economics. "Voodoo" economics.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > What's your name, and who's your daddy?
> ...


Old timer's disease.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > What's your name, and who's your daddy?
> ...




Our mom says our dad is a real sex machine.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 24, 2014)

Now go do... that voodoo... that YOU do... SO WELL...!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

And Shepherds we shall be

For Thee my Lord, for Thee

Power hath descended forth from Thy hand

Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands.

So we shall flow a river forth to Thee

And teeming with souls shall it ever be.

In Nomine Patri, Et Filii, Et Spiritus Sancti.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

We're sorta like 7-Eleven. We're not always doing business, but we're always open.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

Connor: How far are we gonna take this, Da?

Il Duce: The question is not how far. The question is, do you possess the constitution, the depth of faith, to go as far is as needed?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, here's all you need to know. Classes: nothing before eleven. Beer: it's your best friend, you drink a lot. Women? You're a freshman, so it's pretty much out of the question. Will you have a car? Someone on your floor will. Find them and make friends with them on the first day.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 24, 2014)

^I love that movie.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> ^I love that movie.


I'm drawing a blank on what it is. I should know it, but I can't think of it...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 24, 2014)

PCU. phenomenal movie


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 24, 2014)

Max, can you earmuff for me? We are going to get so much ass here, it's going to be sick. I'm talking like crazy boy band ass.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 25, 2014)

You mean I'm going to stay this color?


----------



## TESTY (Mar 25, 2014)

"The new phone books are out! The new phone books are out!"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2014)

MOM!!!!! THE MEATLOAF!!!! F#CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiko (Mar 25, 2014)

Rush hour " Do you understand the words coming out of my mouth"


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 25, 2014)

chiko said:


> Rush hour " Do you understand the words coming out of my mouth"


Don't nobody understand the words that are comin' out of your mouth.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 25, 2014)

Snakes. Why'd it have to be snakes?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 25, 2014)

Dracarys

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0z3uMwmaGI


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 25, 2014)

I should also note that Mrs Dex has a huge lady-boner for Daenerys because of that scene.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I should also note that Mrs Dex has a huge lady-boner for Daenerys because of that scene.


It was pretty [email protected] That show just plain rocks!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 25, 2014)

They can suck my pathetic little dick, and I'll dip my nuts in marinara sauce just so the fat bastards can get a taste of home while they're at it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 25, 2014)

Shut your fat ass, Rayvie! I can't buy a pack of smokes without runnin' into nine guys you fucked!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 25, 2014)

spectacles, testicles, wallet and watch


----------



## envirotex (Mar 26, 2014)

I want you to go in that bag, and find my wallet.

Which one is it?

It's the one that says Bad Motherf&amp;*%er.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

One thing about living in Santa Carla I never could stomach. All the damn vampires...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Shut your fat ass, Rayvie! I can't buy a pack of smokes without runnin' into nine guys you fucked!


I shot your cat, you druggie bitch. I thought it would bring closure to our relationship.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2014)

the F#@king Zoo is closed!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry folks, park's closed. Moose out front shoulda told ya.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll tell you what to do. Take her to the zoo. I hear retards like the zoo


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I should also note that Mrs Dex has a huge lady-boner for Daenerys because of that scene.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2014)

^^^ That must only count named characters because direwolves kill quite a few men...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you see the one where Papa Smurf took a crutch and smashed the shit out of a guy with a red hat? Did you see that one? You want to see that one?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Vincent Hanna: You know, we are sitting here, you and I, like a couple of regular fellas. You do what you do, and I do what I gotta do. And now that we've been face to face, if I'm there and I gotta put you away, I won't like it. But I tell you, if it's between you and some poor bastard whose wife you're gonna turn into a widow, brother, you are going down.

Neil McCauley: There is a flip side to that coin. What if you do got me boxed in and I gotta put you down? Cause no matter what, you will not get in my way. We've been face to face, yeah. But I will not hesitate. Not for a second.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 26, 2014)

^That's one of those movies I watch again every couple of years.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 26, 2014)

Give me a diablo sandwich, a Dr. Pepper, and make it quick, I'm in a god-damn hurry.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2014)

we ain't got no time for that sh&amp;t.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 27, 2014)

- Yeah, but I wanted 12. Baby wanted 12.


- Why would you want 12 lemons?


- *Because I'm making a 12-lemon centerpiece.*


- So, no one's actually even eating them? They're just show lemons?


- Yeah. They're just show lemons. Shown in the center of the table.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 27, 2014)

K-Mart sucks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 27, 2014)

I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Take car. Go to Mum's. Kill Phil - "Sorry." - grab Liz, go to the Winchester, have a nice cold pint, and wait for all of this to blow over. How's that for a slice of fried gold?


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 27, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


Isn't this when Frodo throws Voldemort's ring into the mouth of the Sarlacc causing Vulcan to be destroyed?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 27, 2014)

Excuse me, is that your nose, or did a bus park on your face?


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 27, 2014)

It's Mega-Maid! She's gone from suck to blow!

- Spaceballs


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 27, 2014)

"Nobody can eat fifty eggs."


----------



## envirotex (Mar 27, 2014)

Tried to post a pic of ole Luke but it didn't work so I'll offer this instead

That ditch is Boss Kean's ditch. And I told him that dirt in it's your dirt. What's your dirt doin' in his ditch?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 28, 2014)

True love is hard to find, sometimes you think you have true love and then you catch the early flight home from San Diego and a couple of nude people jump out of your bathroom blindfolded like a goddamn magic show ready to double team your girlfriend...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2014)

I tell you one thing that really drives me nuts, is people who think that Jethro Tull is just a person in a band.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 31, 2014)

Strong men also cry... strong men also cry.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 1, 2014)

We need air support and we need it now. Roll in strike package Bravo on unknown target. I authenticate Tango Whiskey at time 0300 Zulu.

Attention, all aircraft. This will be a danger close-fire mission.

Weapons, I just got a call from Falcon Ops.

Who's closer to Kill Box One Alpha?

Send the Hogs, sir. Okay, send the Hogs over to Kill Box One Alpha. It's a danger close...

Switch the Hogs to Kill Box One Alpha, 300 feet danger close.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 1, 2014)

^ now there's a quotable quote if I ever read one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 1, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> We need air support and we need it now. Roll in strike package Bravo on unknown target. I authenticate Tango Whiskey at time 0300 Zulu.
> 
> Attention, all aircraft. This will be a danger close-fire mission.
> 
> ...


I prefer the last line, after all of that:

"Bring the rain!"


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm telling you it's jobs. We gotta get jobs. Then we get the khakis. Then we get the chicks. Starting tomorrow, we gotta stop playing games.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

Regulators, we regulate any stealing of his property, and we damn good, too.
But you can't be any geek off the street, gotta be handy with the steel if you know what I mean, earn your keep!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 2, 2014)

It's hard to believe just five years ago those girls were in grade school.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Let me get this straight: you don't believe in God because of "Alice in Wonderland"?

No, "Through the Looking Glass". That poem, "The Walrus and the Carpenter," that's an indictment of organized religion. The walrus, with his girth and his good nature, he obviously represents either Buddha, or, or with his tusks, the Hindu elephant god, Lord Ganesha. That takes care of your Eastern religions. Now the carpenter, which is an obvious reference to Jesus Christ, who was raised a carpenter's son, he represents the Western religions. Now in the poem, what do they do? What do they do? They, they dupe all these oysters into following them and then proceed to shuck and devour the helpless creatures en masse. I don't know what that says to you, but to me it says that following these faiths based on mythological figures ensures the destruction of one's inner being. Organized religion destroys who we are by inhibiting our actions, by inhibiting our decisions out of, out of fear of some, some intangible parent figure who, who shakes a finger at us from thousands of years ago and says, and says, "Do it... do it and I'll fuckin' spank you."


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

it smells like a god damned bengay factory in here


----------



## envirotex (Apr 2, 2014)

You go right back up there and get me a toddler! I need a baby, Hi; they got more'n they can handle!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2014)

So I was sitting in my cubicle today, and I realized, ever since I started working, every single day of my life has been worse than the day before it. So that means that every single day that you see me, that's on the worst day of my life.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 2, 2014)

We need to talk about your flair.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

I wouldn't say I really *missed* work, Bob.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

It's a "jump to conclusions" mat.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 3, 2014)

You talkn' to me?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

Let me explain something to you. Um, I am not "Mr. Lebowski". You're Mr. Lebowski. I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> sorry but I have to go back to back on this one....
> 
> Let me explain something to you. Um, I am not "Mr. Lebowski". You're Mr. Lebowski. I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.





NJmike PE said:


> Let me explain something to you. Um, I am not "Mr. Lebowski". You're Mr. Lebowski. I'm the Dude. So that's what you call me. You know, that or, uh, His Dudeness, or uh, Duder, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.


DUPLICATE ALERT!!! I'm sorry Smokey NJmike, you were over the line. That's a foul.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

^^^ Says the guy who posts a duplicate quote everytime (signature line).


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > sorry but I have to go back to back on this one....
> ...


:bag:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

I was in the room here one day... watchin' the Mexican channel on TV. I don't know nothin' about Pele. I'm watchin' what this guy can do with a ball and his feet. Next thing I know, he jumps in the air and flips into a somersault and kicks the ball in - upside down and backwards... the goddamn goalie never knew what the fuck hit him. Pele gets excited and he rips off his jersey and starts running around the stadium waving it around his head. Everybody's screaming in Spanish. I'm here, sitting alone in my room, and I start crying.

That's right, I start crying. Because another human being, a species that I happen to belong to, could kick a ball, and lift himself, and the rest of us sad-assed human beings, up to a better place to be, if only for a minute... let me tell ya, kid - it was pretty goddamned glorious. It ain't the six minutes... it's what happens in that six minutes.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > sorry but I have to go back to back on this one....
> ...


Yeah, but he wasn't over.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2014)

But my cousin Walter jerked off in public once. True story. He was on a plane to New Mexico when all of the sudden the hydraulics went. The plane started spinning around, going out of control, so he decides it's all over and whips it out and starts beating it right there. So all the other passengers take a cue from him and they start whipping it out and beating like mad. So all the passengers are beating off, plummeting to their certain doom, when all of the sudden, snap! The hydraulics kick back in. The plane rights itself and it lands safely and everyone puts their pieces or, whatever, you know, away and deboard. No one mentions the phenomenon to anyone else.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

It reminds me of my favorite poem, which is, "Roses are red, violets are blue, I'm a schizophrenic... and so am I!"


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 4, 2014)

All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2014)

Can it, you nit!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

Drugs to your left, hookers to your right!


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, who's being naive, Kay?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 4, 2014)

What if I told you insane was working fifty hours a week in some office for fifty years at the end of which they tell you to piss off; ending up in some retirement village hoping to die before suffering the indignity of trying to make it to the toilet on time? Wouldn't you consider that to be insane?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 4, 2014)

My Grandma drank all my pot.


----------



## csb (Apr 4, 2014)

Love is an open doooooooooorrrrrrrrr


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

You know what your problem is? Your all brains... not enough cock and balls!


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 4, 2014)

"Here is Charlie, facing the fire, and there's George - hiding in big daddy's pocket. And what are you doing? You're gonna reward George, and destroy Charlie."


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

There's my La Baron. Where's your La Baron?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jesus loves the little children.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 4, 2014)

The world is coming to an end, Mr. Becket. So where would you rather die, here....or in Jager?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 4, 2014)

Where is my god - dammed shoe!?!?


----------



## envirotex (Apr 6, 2014)

I gotta tell you, Granny, this blows.

How much more of this?

I don't know...How many more times are you gonna toss me the radio in the bathtub?


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 6, 2014)

Let's go get kicked out of an Applebee's.

( I watched it last night too. I like that movie)


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello my fellow neighbors.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 7, 2014)

"Do you have any idea what he had to go through to get me that watch? I don't have time to go into it, but he went through a lot."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 7, 2014)

The point is, how do you know the fairy isn't a crazy glue sniffer? "Building model airplanes" says the little fairy; well, we're not buying it. He sneaks into your house once, that's all it takes. The next thing you know, there's money missing off the dresser, and your daughter's knocked up. I seen it a hundred times.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 7, 2014)

Kid (reading autograph on baseball): "Avoid the clap. - Jimmy Doogan"

Jimmy: That's good advice!!

There's no crying in baseball!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Kid (reading autograph on baseball): "Avoid the clap. - Jimmy Doogan"
> 
> Jimmy: That's good advice!!
> 
> There's no crying in baseball!!


you double dipped! You can't double dip!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Frying pans! Who knew, right?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

The b!#*h hit me with a toaster!


----------



## TESTY (Apr 7, 2014)

"Well, here's another nice mess you've gotten me into!"


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

This Ryan better be worth it. He'd better go home and cure some disease or invent a longer-lasting lightbulb or something.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 7, 2014)

If they'd a cremated the sum-bitch. I could be kickin' that Mr. Bandit's ass around the moon by now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm gonna barbeque yo' ass in molasses!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry, you sounded a lot taller on the radio.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

If you build it, he will come.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

These boots are Italian. They're worth more than your life.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 8, 2014)

_Where have you been?!?!_

Nothing.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

It's really funny cap! It's Afghanistanimation!

(and I am wondering if that is how one spells that)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

Next person to say "shenanigans" is getting pistol whipped.

Hey Farva, what's the name of the place with the shit all over the walls?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

franks and beans!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2014)

How did you get the zipper all the way up?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

How did you get the beans over the frank?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

have you seen my baseball


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 8, 2014)

This thread is the one that looks more like a Analytic Chemistry test I took without any studying...do not understand a thing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2014)

scary monsters don't have plaque


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> This thread is the one that looks more like a Analytic Chemistry test I took without any studying...do not understand a thing.


you don't know any of these movies?

The last few above were from There's something about Mary.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Leave saving the world to the men...I don't think so


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is the one that looks more like a Analytic Chemistry test I took without any studying...do not understand a thing.
> ...




Nope. I do not know 90% of the movies referenced here, and if I have seen them, do not remember the lines. :bag:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...


DK: you're not alone for a fair number of the posts.

I thought at one point we said we'd add the movie reference to the posts.

I've seen Something About Mary but that was years ago. I don't recognize any of the quotes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll go ahead and lob a softball here.

I'll be back.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's get out of this ladies clothing and get into our tights!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Robin Hood*: You've just entered the territory of Robin Hood and his Merry Men.

*Rabbi Tuckman*: _[makes a suggestive wave of his hand]_ Faigelehs?

*Robin Hood*: No, no, we're straight, just merry.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

If I woke up with my head sewen to the carpet, I wouldn't be any more surprised than I am right now.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2014)

You couldn't take care of a wet dream!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

It's the same old story. Boy finds girl, boy loses girl, girl finds boy, boy forgets girl, boy remembers girl, girls dies in a tragic blimp accident over the Orange Bowl on New Year's Day.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2014)

Alright you alien assholes! In the words of my generation, Up Yours!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Then you'll say, 'Pete Venkman's a guy who can get things done. I wonder what makes him tick? I wonder if he'd be interested in knowing what makes me tick.' I bet you'll be thinking about me, after I'm gone.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Ned!


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

There's always time for lubricant!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hopefully DK will see this and translate.

La mota vienen en primer cajona. La coca y la rapidez vienen en segundo. La heroina en el debajo. Siempre hay que separa las drogas.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hopefully DK will see this and translate.
> 
> La mota vienen en primer cajona. La coca y la rapidez vienen en segundo. La heroina en el debajo. Siempre hay que separa las drogas.


phenomenal quote KF


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 23, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]“Is that you, Tolbert? This isn’t very funny, you know. I’m hung over. My knees are killing me and if you’re going to pull this s**t at least you could’ve said you were from the Yankees.”[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]-Jake Taylor[/SIZE]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Never again will I allow our political self-interest to deter us from doing what we know to be morally right. Atrocity and terror are not political weapons. And to those who would use them, your day is over. We will never negotiate. We will no longer tolerate and we will no longer be afraid. It's your turn to be afraid.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hopefully DK will see this and translate.
> 
> La mota vienen en primer cajona. La coca y la rapidez vienen en segundo. La heroina en el debajo. Siempre hay que separa las drogas.




Do you really need it translated?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

Come on Dorn, get in front of the damn ball!! Don't give me this olé bullshit!


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2014)

There's only one man who would _dare_ give me the raspberry...


----------



## envirotex (May 6, 2014)

So, what? Do you fancy yourself as some sort of artist or what?


----------



## ALBin517 (May 6, 2014)

"He's silly and he's ignorant. But he's got guts and guts is enough."

-Gunnery Sergeant Hartman


----------



## envirotex (May 9, 2014)

They're fast, they're big, they're dirty... plus they're fast.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 10, 2014)

You said that already


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2014)

The Skynet Funding Bill is passed. The system goes on-line August 4th, 1997. Human decisions are removed from strategic defense. Skynet begins to learn at a geometric rate. It becomes self-aware at 2:14 a.m. Eastern time, August 29th. In a panic, they try to pull the plug.


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2014)

Barack Obama Election Campaign?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Barack Obama Election Campaign?


LOL, will that be the next bill he tries to pass? hmy:


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2014)

Excuse me, Your balls are showing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2014)

Bumblebee Tuna!


----------



## ALBin517 (May 20, 2014)

"F*** pride. Pride only hurts. It never helps."

-Marsellus Wallace


----------



## itinerant (May 20, 2014)

It's an old habit. I spent my whole life trying not to be careless. Women and children can afford to be careless, but not men.

- Don Vito Corleone, The Godfather.


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2014)

Hulk hogan eat your heart out.


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2014)

What happens in the Kremlin stays on the Kremlin....


----------



## NJmike PE (May 25, 2014)

My objective? Well I object to taking a girl out, you know, and buying her dinner and then she won't put out for you.


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2014)

Was she feeling alright last ight mr. Fletcher?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 29, 2014)

"Dear Governor Axtell. I've heard that you will give 200 dollars for my head. Perhaps we should meet and talk. I am at the Juarez village at the border. Send 3 men, and instruct them not to shoot, as I am unarmed. In short, Sir; I surrender. Your obedient servant William H. Bonney. PS: I changed my mind. Kiss my ass."


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)

"Nice night for a walk."

"Laundry day! Nothing clean, right?"


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Stella! Another one of these damn kids ran out in front of my car!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 3, 2014)

Roads? Where we're going we don't need roads.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Let's see if you bastards can do 90!


----------



## envirotex (Jun 4, 2014)

Stryker: Your country needs you.

Logan: I'm Canadian.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

It's about time those capitalistic pigs paid for their crimes ehh Comrade?

No Austin we won!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 9, 2014)

My name,.... Is Neo.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2014)

Ha Im watching that too!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 9, 2014)

I forgot how great that movie was/is


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

In case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

It was Dad. I swear! Dressed like a homeless man. And you know what else was strange? A business man and a woman with a little dog came out of nowhere and forced him onto a bus.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2014)

I like the tuna here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

They took everything, even the stuff we didn't steal...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Now Rabbit, a good cop does what before using his equipment in the field?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

^ and what does he do?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

sorry maybe that belongs in fight scenes. brb.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 19, 2014)

You see that ring on his finger? The Academy, Class of '72. A Marine.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2014)

I just slid my ticket across the table, and I said, "Sorry, guys; I gotta see about a girl."

I thought this to be fitting today


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2014)

"$10,000 for me by myself. For that you get the head, the tail, the whole damn thing."


----------



## envirotex (Aug 11, 2014)

Stu. That's more of a thick soup than a name, really.

RIP Mrs. D.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hopefully DK will see this and translate.
> 
> La mota vienen en primer cajona. La coca y la rapidez vienen en segundo. La heroina en el debajo. Siempre hay que separa las drogas.




The "mota" comes in the first box. The coke and the speed comes in the second. The heroin is underneath. Always split the drugs.

I am not sure what mota is. Has to be a Colombian or Mexican regional thing. From what movie was that line?


----------



## akwooly (Aug 12, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully DK will see this and translate.
> ...


goonies!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2014)

so many great parts of that movie..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully DK will see this and translate.
> ...


the movie said drawers not boxes. Mouth is "translating" for the Mom to the latina housekeeper that is helping pack up the house.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2014)

DK- worth watching ...


http://youtu.be/CXzglCYkqVI


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2014)

LOL, good thread revival!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm actually just 2 hours north of that house!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 13, 2014)

What, you still throwing up bricks? What is this, a Masons convention? Wha... clank, clank! I need, like, a welding torch to play in this league! I got an idea... let's just stop right now and gather up all these bricks and let's build a shelter for the homeless so maybe your mother will have a place to live!


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 13, 2014)

envirotex said:


> What, you still throwing up bricks? What is this, a Masons convention? Wha... clank, clank! I need, like, a welding torch to play in this league! I got an idea... let's just stop right now and gather up all these bricks and let's build a shelter for the homeless so maybe your mother will have a place to live!


"You can put a cat in an oven, but that don't make it a biscuit."


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay that one I haven't heard!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2014)

Can you describe the ruckus?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2014)

Think of your children pledging allegiance to the maple leaf. Mayonnaise on everything. Winter 11 months of the year. Anne Murray - all day, every day.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 1, 2014)

No, I'm not talking about human sacrifice, Ceel. I'm talking about something we used to do every Saturday night as a matter of principle. Here's a hint. Legions of hand-stamped meatheads... in coed naked lacrosse T-shirts... power-chugging watered-down Meisterchau... regurgitating on the glue-matted floors.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey you! You get you're damn hands off her.


----------



## aog (Sep 5, 2014)

Nobody makes me bleed my own blood


----------



## envirotex (Sep 7, 2014)

Anybody not wearing 2 million sunblock is gonna have a real bad day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Can somebody tell me what kind of a world we live in, where a man dressed up as a *bat* gets all of my press? This town needs an enema!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2014)

A Jedi Knight? Jeez, I'm out of it for a little while, everyone gets delusions of grandeur!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 17, 2014)

Now this here story I'm about to unfold took place back in the early '90s. I only mention it because sometimes there's a man... I won't say a hero, 'cause, what's a hero? But sometimes, there's a man. And I'm talkin' about the Dude here. Sometimes, there's a man, well, he's the man for his time and place. He fits right in there. And that's the....


----------



## Transpo_Girl (Oct 1, 2014)

and this is Socrates Johnson


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2014)

Hush puppies Daddy!

We got no time for that sh%t!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think I want to know a six-year-old who isn't a dreamer, or a sillyheart. And I sure don't want to know one who takes their student career seriously. I don't have a college degree. I don't even have a job. But I know a good kid when I see one. Because they're ALL good kids, until dried-out, brain-dead skags like you drag them down and convince them they're no good. You so much as scowl at my niece, or any other kid in this school, and I hear about it, and I'm coming looking for you!

Take this quarter, go downtown, and have a rat gnaw that thing off your face! Good day to you, madam.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm watching that too....


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 1, 2014)

It's one of my favorites.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 2, 2014)

I saw it was on last night. I love that part.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2014)

Now, you and I are the only thing standin' between that ugly bastard and a city of 2 million people! Now we have a choice here: we either sit and wait, or we take these flare guns and do something really stupid.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 2, 2014)

What are you, people? On dope?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Two brothers... One speaks no English, the other learned English from watching "The Wide World of Sports." So you tell me... Which is better, speaking no English at all, or speaking Howard Cosell?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 10, 2014)

Before we get started, does anyone want to get out?

Courtesy of Dex, PE PiMP.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 11, 2014)

What are you doing with a gun in space?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2014)

NERDS!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2014)

It's supposed to be hard. Otherwise everyone would do it. The hard is what makes it great.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2014)

There's no crying in baseball!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2014)

Did anyone ever tell you that you look like a penis with that little hat on?


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> "Did anyone ever tell you that you look like a penis with that little hat on?"




That is a great line on more than one level. Folks who know sports - baseball in particular - know Jimmy said that to be sure he'd be thrown out of the game.

But then in his next breath, Jimmy acts like there has been some sort of miscommunication, which is hilarious.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2014)

It's one of my favorite movies. The scene with the telegram from the war department still makes me cry.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2014)

^ very good movie indeed. I like to see them all still playing at the end being old. That's the way I want to go out. Doing something I really enjoy, rather then sitting in a nursing home somewhere.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 25, 2014)

Never mess with another man's rhubarb.


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 7, 2014)

"I want the world. I want the whole world. I want to lock it all up in my pocket. It's my bar of chocolate. Give it to me now." -V. Salt


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 8, 2014)

"Ball 4"

"Ball 8"

"Ball 12"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Get me Vaughn...


----------



## envirotex (Nov 8, 2014)

I’d like to stop thinking of the present as some minor, insignificant preamble to something else.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh man, I just shot Marvin in the face.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 10, 2014)

What is it? A letter confirming your reservation to the nut house?


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 12, 2014)

"You know I'm surgical with this b1tch, Jake." - Detective Alonzo Harris


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2014)

That's a lovely accent you have. New Jersey?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, in that case, g'day mate.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 12, 2014)

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, the silent majesty of a winter's morn... the clean, cool chill of the holiday air... an @$$hole in his bathrobe, emptying a chemical toilet into my sewer...


----------



## itinerant (Dec 16, 2014)

Sooner or later, everyone fucks up.

--Benicio Del Toro, Full Moon.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 15, 2015)

If I die first, and I almost certainly will, you will be my sole heir. There’s not much in the kitty, except a set of ivory-backed hairbrushes and my library of romantic poetry, but when the time comes, these will be yours. Along with whatever we haven’t already spent on whores and whiskey.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 26, 2015)

Bob: Oh, he had a great look! Oh, the cape and the boots...

Edna: [throws a wadded ball of paper at Bob's head] No capes!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 26, 2015)

It ain't easy having Pals.....


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2015)

He'll murderlize you rock!


----------



## MetsFan (May 6, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=363&amp;v=tXmYdAm9Vjs


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 6, 2015)

They've gone plaid!


----------



## ALBin517 (May 12, 2015)

"Never hit anyone in anger... unless you're absolutely sure you can get away with it." - Russell Ziskey


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 14, 2015)

Now that's a name I've not heard I a long time.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 14, 2015)

Stripes was on cable this weekend....a lot.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 15, 2015)

He's our big toe.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 15, 2015)

We're Americans, with a capital 'A', huh? You know what that means? Do ya? That means that our forefathers were kicked out of every decent country in the world.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghostbusters. Wha'da you want?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2015)

Are you the keymaster?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2015)

7 o'clock on weekdays, midnight on Saturdays.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2015)

I took Gotham’s white knight, and brought him down to our level. It wasn’t hard. Y’see, madness, as you know, is like gravity. All it takes is a little…push.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 28, 2015)

"and I think your balls are perfect"

May not be a famous movie quote yet....but it will be.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice beaver!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 29, 2015)

thanks! I just had it stuffed.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 30, 2015)

"Well it's one louder, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be playing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're at ten on your guitar. Where can you go from there? Where?" - Nigel Tufnel


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2015)

I thought the Rocky Mountains would be a little rockier than this...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 2, 2015)

That John Denver is full of shit!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

,man...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 2, 2015)

Those guys are fags!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 8, 2015)

All work and no play makes EB.com a dull board.


----------



## P-E (Jul 9, 2015)

Can I borrow your towel for a sec? My car just hit a water buffalo.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Are you telling me I can dodge bullets?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2015)

You think that's air you're breathing???


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 10, 2015)

You let him beat you, you cock-knocker!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 12, 2015)

You're bringing in Vaughn?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 16, 2015)

You tryin' to say that Jesus Christ can't hit a curve ball?!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2015)

Last season, I led this team in ninth-inning doubles in the month of August!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 17, 2015)

You may be _younger and faster_, but _I'm older_ and I have better _insurance_


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 17, 2015)

You have any idea what insurance on a Ferrari costs?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2015)

I would have paid my taxes but I didn't have any money.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 15, 2015)

Time to die, Iron Eagle!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2015)

Stop trying to hit me and hit me!


----------



## mevans154 (Sep 15, 2015)

"I just shot a 12 on the last hole of the U.S. Open"

"Five years from now nobody will remember who won or lost, but they're gonna remember your 12!"

My god Roy... why it was immortal!"


----------



## goodal (Sep 15, 2015)

You gonna do somethin or just stand there and bleed?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't know, Rusty, but when this is all over, your father... may be going away for a little while.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 16, 2015)

When you have to shoot, shoot! Don't talk.


----------



## mevans154 (Sep 16, 2015)

"You're bleeding man..."

"I ain't got time to bleed!"


----------



## akwooly (Sep 16, 2015)

get to da choppa!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Next time someone asks you if you're a god, you say YES!


----------



## mevans154 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey! I'm walking here!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2015)

Little news flash, Pop. Ha. Harold ain't so perfect. Remember that time in Puerto Rico when we picked up those two, uh... well, I guess they were prostitutes, but I don't remember paying.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 19, 2015)

I assume I need no introduction.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh look, Frank. It's a toaster!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2015)

Take a look around here, Ellen. We're at the threshold of HELL!


----------



## TomMechanical (Dec 10, 2015)

Ya gonna make it all 220?

Yeah, 220, 221.  Whatever it takes.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 10, 2015)

I came here tonight, I didn't know what to expect. I seen a lot of people hate me and I didn't know what to feel about that so I guess they didn't like much nothin' either. During this fight, I've seen a lot of changing, the way yous feel about me, and in the way I felt about you. In here, there were two guys killing each other, but I guess that's better than 20 million. I guess what I'm trying to say, is that if I can change, and you can change, everybody can change!


----------



## TomMechanical (Dec 10, 2015)

And if you screw up just this much, you'll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog shit outta Hong Kong!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 10, 2015)

And that's the hardest part. Today everything is different; there's no action... have to wait around like everyone else. Can't even get decent food - right after I got here, I ordered some spaghetti with marinara sauce, and I got egg noodles and ketchup. I'm an average nobody... get to live the rest of my life like a schnook.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Dec 11, 2015)

Must float like a leaf on the river of life... and kill old lady.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2015)

Fuck you grandma!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 11, 2015)

You brought your bitch to the motherfuckin waffle hut.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Dec 11, 2015)

Fuck you and the Swiss miss!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just shut the fucking spot down pancake.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Dec 11, 2015)

Yo, she-bitch, let's go!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 11, 2015)

How much for that bag of weed old man?


----------



## P-E (Dec 11, 2015)

[COLOR= rgb(51, 51, 51)]Well let me just quote the late-great Colonel Sanders, who said..."I'm too drunk to taste this chicken.[/COLOR]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 16, 2016)

We're looking down on Wayne's basement. Only that's not Wayne's basement. Isn't that weird?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2016)

Fox, that was a haiku.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Blue's dead.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 6, 2016)

Batman... Batman... Can somebody tell me what kind of a world we live in, where a man dressed up as a *bat* gets all of my press?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 7, 2016)

If he doesn't want to be famous, I'll make him infamous!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 9, 2016)

The sheriffs near?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 11, 2016)

Tunnel to the brewery! Take off, how convenient!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 19, 2016)

What are you waiting for? You're faster than this. Don't think you are, know you are. Come on. Stop trying to hit me and hit me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 18, 2016)

A 211 in progress, 2144 Kramer Street, the Cyberdyne building. Suspect one is white female, identified as last name Connor, first name Sarah. Escaped last night from Pescadero state hospital.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 18, 2016)

Johnny...

Four weeks, twenty papers, that's two dollars. Plus tip.

Gee Johnny, I don't have a dime.

Didn't ask for a dime. Two dollars.

Well... it's funny see... my mom, had to leave early to take my brother to school and my dad to work cuz...

...two dollars... cash.

See... the problem here is that... my little brother, this morning, got his arm caught in the microwave, and uh... my grandmother dropped acid and she freaked out, and hijacked a school bus full of... penguins, so it's kind of a family crisis... so come back later? Great.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 21, 2017)

It’s Christmas. We’re all in misery.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2017)

Ellen, are you smoking again?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 21, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Ellen, are you smoking again?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 21, 2017)

So Carl...What ever you got last year, add 20%.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm Dwayne Robinson, LAPD. I'm in charge here.

Not anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2017)

Yippie-Ki-Yay, [email protected]&amp;%$#


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 22, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Ellen, are you smoking again?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2017)

How much for the leetle girl?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 26, 2018)

Your father was captain of a starship for 12 minutes. He saved 800 lives, including your mother’s, and yours. I dare you to do better.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 27, 2018)

She thinks I'm a Chief!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

Got someone tied up in the old cellar, have you Reub?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 3, 2018)

Luckily, the fact is that just like the rest of us, even a beautiful woman doesn’t know what she wants until she sees it. And that’s where I come in.

My job is to open her eyes.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Wales: "Every time I start to liking someone, they aren't around long"

Chief: ""I've noticed that when you start to disliking someone. they aren't around long either"

- 'The Outlaw Josey Wales"


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Wales:  "Remember - when things get bad and you think you aren't going to make it, you got to get mean - mad-dog mean.  Because if you give up you neither live or win - that's just the way it is"

- 'The Outlaw Josey Wales"


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

The Dude: "hey, hey, there's a beverage involved here" ( as they push him into a limo as he holds his 'White Russian' cotail.

- ' The Big Lebowski"


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Callahan:  " A man has to know is limitations"

- "Magnum Force"


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Walt: "Ever notice how every once in a while _you come across somebody_ _you shouldn't_ have _f*&amp;cked with_?

- "Grand Torino"


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

McClain: "Nine million terrorists in the world and I gotta kill one with feet smaller than my sister."

- 'Die Hard'


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

LA Asst. Chief Dwayne Robinson: "We're gonna need some more FBI guys, I guess."

- 'Die Hard'


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Captain Chesley Sullenberger: "Brace for Impact!"

- Tom Hanks in "Sully"


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

_If I get a dessert down him can you throw in some Paul Bunyan hats for the kids?_


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh, Dusty. Infamous is when you're more than famous. This man El Guapo is not just famous, he's IN-famous.


----------



## goodal (Oct 9, 2019)

POTUS: "Get off my plane!"

-Air Force One


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2019)

You don't own that plane the taxpayers do!

~ Top Gun


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

It's good to be the king


----------

